# Smooth crawl vs: High speed



## tommyheadleycox (Oct 12, 2010)

Greetings, Fellow DCC'ers,

I just joined up after seeing the wealth of info here! I wanted to ask if anyone else has observed the following DCC programming phenomenon:

You can get nice slow crawl from a decoder right out of the box. But you won't get realistic top speed. It'll be too slow.

If you change the default settings, you will immediately see a much faster top speed, that is close to being prototypically correct.

BUT - when you change the default settings, you will ruin your nice slow crawl, among other nice running characteristics. To get things right, you will have to tweak many, many CV's.

So: You can't get both, right out of the box. 

In your experience, is this generally true or false?

Thanks a lot,
Tom


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

yes , i did notice when i switched to DCC that top speed reduced. with that it is still somewhat more then max prototypical. in simple form its only 3 CVs - low, mid , max V. if you only adjust the max, the lower portion of speed curve will stay the same.

and then there are elaborate speed tables that one can adjust when DCC system is connected to PC .

i'm quite sure you can have both with proper settings, but personally i'm not really interested in top speed


----------

